# TT MK2 Steering Wheel Multi Fuction Buttons Replacement DIY



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Recently i purchased a 2008 TT 2.0L (my 3rd TT in the past 10 years) and everything on the car is in great condition, except for the Steering Wheel Multi Fuction Spokes. The paint on the cover of the controls is peeling (see attachment).

I would like to either buy a decal set (like the one offered by Trim Tech), or, as a last resort, replace the whole ring.

The problem is this: i'm in the U.S., and i can't seem to find a not-so-costly option on this side of the pond... the decal set seems to be available only in the U.K. (hopefully i'm wrong), and the shipping cost is greater than the item's price... so, if anyone knows about another possible solution (either for replacing the ring or just buy the decals), please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Did you really buy it like that never seen anything like that can you take it back see what they say  
one things for sure no ones going to buy it like that


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

lee3272 said:


> Did you really buy it like that never seen anything like that can you take it back see what they say
> one things for sure no ones going to buy it like that


Thanks for the reply, but please remember that this is a USED car i just purchased... i got a great deal on it, it has the premium package, the enhanced interior package (crimson red), Audi navigation system package... (that's about US$5,000 in extras only) and the only blemish i could find on the whole car was this bit of missing paint on a minor, replaceable part that in my book is far from being a deal breaker....


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If you can get on eBay, even from Europe, does it matter that postage is more than the cost of the decal, the overall cost will still be low and it'll look good...


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> If you can get on eBay, even from Europe, does it matter that postage is more than the cost of the decal, the overall cost will still be low and it'll look good...


Yes but i would like to evaluate both options (decals vs. ring replacement) before i pick a choice.

The decals requires preparation of the surface and also i will have to apply heat to it, meaning that in the end, the result will depend on how good i manage to install them; a replacement ring would cost more, but the install will be easier and the result might be better.

That's why i want to get more info on both options before making a decision.


----------



## Joachim (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-T ... /ES448941/


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Joachim said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Interior/Steering_Wheels/ES448941/


Thanks! That's exactly what i was loking for!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Also your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

spike said:


> Also your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car :lol:


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Joachim said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Interior/Steering_Wheels/ES448941/


Ok guys, thanks to Joachim, i turned a US$450 quote from the dealer into a US$150 sunday morning pleasant DIY!

Took me about 30 minutes, but only because i was VERY cautious...

Here's what i did:

1- I ordered the part from ECS Tuning (ttp://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TT ... s/ES448941)
2- Gathered the required tools (a Torx set, a small flathead screwdriver, a 10mm wrench, and a flat, plastic bit to pry the ring)
3- Start the engine and turn the wheel 90 degrees. Stop the engine. Pry out the torx screw cover on the back of the wheel.
4- Repeat step 3 for the other screw on the opposite side. At this point you can loosen up the bolts a little using your torx set.
5- Return the wheel to the center possition.
6- with the engine off (of course), disconnect the negative cable on the battery. As an extra precaution, i wrapped the disconnected cable in plastic to avoid an accidental contact. Now you can safely remove the airbag. Just gently pull it towards you. 
7- Unclip the airbag yellow connector. Mine has an orange clip on top, gently slide it towards you, and that's it.
8- Unclip the multi-function button's black connector (i slided my improvised pry tool between the clip and it came off fine). If your car has shifters on the wheel (mine does), remove the tiny white connectors on both sides.
9- put the all mighty airbag in a safe place (i bet we all look so funny handling the airbag just as if it is a bomb  )
10- Now carefully peel off the chome ring in which the buttons are placed. Start on top, using your fingers and the pry tool if necessary. Be gentle, is not like the whole thing will just crumble... but if you do use excessive force, the tabs might break.
11- Once the ring is out, remove the buttons. 4 clips hold them in place. Pick a side, first pry the bottom clip and then the top one. I slided the pry tool in between and gently pushed it with my fingers until i heard a click, then took the upper clip on that same side. At this point the button should come off. Repeat on the other side.
12- Put the new set of buttons on the ring, making sure you hear a "click" on each case when they fall in place.
13- Put the ring back on the wheel; again, be gentle and make sure it sits in the right possition. Route the cables in place also.
14- Retrieve the mighty airbag from its safe place (  ), plug the multi-fuction button's black connector and then make sure to "tuck" it in place. There's a slot on the wheel for this purpose. Get this wrong and airbag wiil not snap into place properly. 
15- At this point, the airbag yellow connector can be plugged, along with the shifter's white connectors.
16- Align and push the airbag in place. There's a small gap on the upper side of the wheel base to guide you.
17- Fasten the two torx bolts on the outside of the wheel.
18- Now go on and plug back the negative on the battery. Cross your fingers and take cover! Just kidding. If you did follow all the steps, your airbag is safe.
19- Now start the engine, turn the wheel 90 degrees, make sure the bolts are propperly fastened, then put the bolt covers back on, and that's pretty much it!
20- When i started the engine, both the airbag and the ESP lights came on, at which point i got a bit worried, but then i just drove around the block, and as soon the vehicle started moving both lights inmediately went off. False alarm. Problem solved.

During my "investigation" phase for this DIY, i found this video on youtube, and it turned out to be a good visual reference:






Hope this helps someone!


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

My improvised pry tool. Yes. You are right. It is a plastic scoop from a Whey protein container  i just sharpened the edges a little bit. It worked flawlessly.


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's the final result: just as good as new and for less than half of the original quote from the dealer.


----------



## Tommy67 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello,

It might be that I am opening a can of worms but I do it anyway.

Is this also an option to put this on a steering wheel without the buttons in place already? If it isn't possible, what else is required to do this besides a VAGCom change?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Do they have the positions on a non MFSW for the switches?


----------



## rober_golf (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi I had the same problem as you, not wanting to pay the price of the buttons, I bought this vinyl and the result has been very good 9/10
http://www.pogiparts.de/product_info.ph ... cts_id=587


----------



## Tommy67 (Oct 22, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Do they have the positions on a non MFSW for the switches?


I thought the positions are there, it is just a cover on the wheel. There might be some challenges with the wiring I suppose.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I currently do not have a MFSW and I would be very keen to get one. If the buttons could be installed on my current wheel that would be ideal. I know the plastic parts just pop out and the buttons can replace that part. But does anyone know if the wiring is all set up for it?


----------



## audifinn (Oct 18, 2018)

So, is there any way to replace only plastic part that has been worn, not the whole buttons set?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

audifinn said:


> So, is there any way to replace only plastic part that has been worn, not the whole buttons set?


The part surrounding the buttons? You could try but why would you want to...

It would just make more sense/time effective to replace them as a whole. There are plenty of these button sets floating around that can be had for a very good price and it's going to be much less tedious to just pop the worn ones out then replacements back in than having to try and release the buttons from their housings etc ...


----------



## audifinn (Oct 18, 2018)

Why would you like to buy the whole button set, if only the plastic around it is scratched?
Is it even posible to purchase only the plastic?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Probably not


----------

